# buying and ipad here? or back home?



## meb01999 (Mar 13, 2011)

if i buy an ipad from the US and ship it here - will i encounter any problems with service? i can buy it, ship it, and pay customs for less than buying it here in egypt. BUT - i don't want to end up only being able to access half the fun if i need something "unlocked" or whatnot.

any ideas? tips?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I bought one in Saudi and I can get everything on it that I want, although it does keep offering me downloads of the Koran.
Personally I would buy one from the States but only if I was visiting, if having to ship it etc then you are as well buying on here


----------



## meb01999 (Mar 13, 2011)

okay - but you say that i'd be well off buying it here just because of ease right? really - i can save about a thousand LE by buying it there - and i don't mind the wait. so if it's just ease of buying - i think i'd still rather wait and save the thousand LE.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

meb01999 said:


> okay - but you say that i'd be well off buying it here just because of ease right? really - i can save about a thousand LE by buying it there - and i don't mind the wait. so if it's just ease of buying - i think i'd still rather wait and save the thousand LE.




but will you save? import tax, maybe a trip to customs. tips and then you might not even receive it


----------



## Moe599 (Jun 26, 2011)

I have a iPod and an iPhone from the states an both work fine. Also I just had a new laptop shipped from the states and no problem with customs. I just had to pay a customs fee. I can't figure out how they came up with that amount. Oh well, welcome to Egypt!

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Moe599 said:


> I have a iPod and an iPhone from the states an both work fine. Also I just had a new laptop shipped from the states and no problem with customs. I just had to pay a customs fee. I can't figure out how they came up with that amount. Oh well, welcome to Egypt!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Was it exorbitant.. the customs?


----------



## Moe599 (Jun 26, 2011)

The way I have calculated it was around 15% of the value of the laptop. It should of been only 10% sales tax. I tried to argue it but it was like banging my head on the wall so I just paid and left. I was clearly told and was verified that is should be 10%. Oh well.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

If you buy a laptop/cell phone/Digital anything from here and compare it to the same item but bought from US or Europe then you'll find plenty of differences; usually the main difference is noticed on batteries, cables, and sometimes, and as MaidenScotland mentioned already, the preloaded software "might" include unwanted preloaded/saved applications and/or settings.

If I had the choice then I wouldn't be buying it from Egypt, even if buying it from the US or Europe would cost me A LOT more, you'd get a higher quality item, and better quality accessories in the package, and that's what matters I think :ranger:


----------

